# no money in uber driving but millions of uber cars on the road?



## croatbob (Jun 13, 2015)

newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

We make money, just less and less. They are whittling away our earnings, which is why people sound pissed. I don't know anyone running at a loss, but it is headed that direction in certain markets. Good luck if you decide to go forward.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

It's not as easy as it used to be. You have to be smarter and more disciplined to make the same money. No more idling, no more accepting every ping, no more free water/candy/whatever. You can be fine (even with a new car!) but it requires a lot.

The guys who have a loaded/empty mile ratio worse than 4:1, I don't know how they are doing it. They probably won't be much longer.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

croatbob said:


> newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


I was losing money in Detroit. It took me six weeks to learn why. For starters there aren't surges in my area like some other markets. So watch your market for surges as that seems to be THE game changer. Also just because there's a surge on your app doesn't mean you will get a surge fare. Surges can be fleeting and no one here seems to recommend chasing a surge. And pax learn to wait them out or drop location pins outside the surge map. Then the gravy 'airport' runs carry risk if your market's airport requires chauffeur license, commercial plate, & commercial insurance. In Detroit you risk tickets and your car impound. Uber supposedly pays the tickets & impound but my time is valuable too. So I can't risk having a bad day at the airport. Then there's your rate per mile. Here UBERX is .75cents a mile when you have a pax on a trip. No .75cents for dead miles to and from a trip. After you wash your car and increased maintenance and figure depreciation on your car with the new added mileage it was a losing proposition for me. I got lucky and found UPFN early. Many do this much much longer before understanding all financial consequences. I still am not sure about tax consequences. It appears Uber drivers 1099 will also include the SRF which is money that drivers never touch. You can write it off your income tax but does it affect a driver's social security tax? I don't have that answer but drivers should really know tax strategies in advance also. This isn't even all the answers. This is just a brief snapshot of why I lost money driving for Uber. Some UberPeople seem to be profitable in the right markets with the right vehicle/platform & with surges. You really just need to have a crystal clear picture of your costs, time invested and potential income. Good Luck.


----------



## croatbob (Jun 13, 2015)

yeah sounds a bit off putting. i need a new car anyways and was considering uber and LLC just so i can offset the costs, maintence and gas but in dont feel like driving people around for free


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

all I know is once I got the knack of it I make great money for the amount of hours I put in! It is great


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> I was losing money in Detroit. It took me six weeks to learn why. For starters there aren't surges in my area like some other markets. So watch your market for surges as that seems to be THE game changer. Also just because there's a surge on your app doesn't mean you will get a surge fare. Surges can be fleeting and no one here seems to recommend chasing a surge. And pax learn to wait them out or drop location pins outside the surge map. Then the gravy 'airport' runs carry risk if your market's airport requires chauffeur license, commercial plate, & commercial insurance. In Detroit you risk tickets and your car impound. Uber supposedly pays the tickets & impound but my time is valuable too. So I can't risk having a bad day at the airport. Then there's your rate per mile. Here UBERX is .75cents a mile when you have a pax on a trip. No .75cents for dead miles to and from a trip. After you wash your car and increased maintenance and figure depreciation on your car with the new added mileage it was a losing proposition for me. I got lucky and found UPFN early. Many do this much much longer before understanding all financial consequences. I still am not sure about tax consequences. It appears Uber drivers 1099 will also include the SRF which is money that drivers never touch. You can write it off your income tax but does it affect a driver's social security tax? I don't have that answer but drivers should really know tax strategies in advance also. This isn't even all the answers. This is just a brief snapshot of why I lost money driving for Uber. Some UberPeople seem to be profitable in the right markets with the right vehicle/platform & with surges. You really just need to have a crystal clear picture of your costs, time invested and potential income. Good Luck.


I agree, without surge potential in your area it's just not worth it. However, with surge on I do fairly well.


----------



## croatbob (Jun 13, 2015)

You don't have to answer but how well is fairly well? Hrs driven for how much profit? I live close to south beach Miami Florida which is always busy so I'm assuming this would be a good region? Like nyc or any other city that does not sleep. Main reason I want to get into uber is I need to buy a newer car and if I uber I can claim it and running costs on tax effectively giving me a "free car" plus some pocket money for my troubles


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

A lot of drivers don't understand the difference between cash flow and profit. For example, pawning your goods at a pawn shop is good cash flow, but it's not profit. If you need cash, driving for Uber will produce cash flow. But the actual profit is a fraction of the cash flow. And it is possible to have positive cash flow while having negative profit driving for Uber, but this is the exception and not the norm. The norm is somewhere around minimum wage. But with every market having different rates and market conditions, your experience can vary greatly.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Those are mostly newbies or bottom 10 percent of your high school class
There s no money in Uber x under 1.35/mile which was gone a long time ago
If it's not surging 1.5 or more you are taking the equity it of your vehicle from Uber and that's all folks

Hope that answers your question

People driving plus black suv are making maybe $12_18 an hour if you are smart about it other than that you're just wasting your time Uber x at least do lyft till the power hours thing is gone then quit would be the best advice here


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok so if all said and done I am making $12 an hour after *expenses* ect. I will take that for having no boss and working when I want and take lunch ect when I want the freedom pays for itself!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

If you plan to uber, let's say, 10-15 hrs/wk you will probably put 30 to 40 miles on your car every hour if your busy. That's about 300 to 500 miles on your brand new car every week. In one year that car will have three years worth of mileage on it, and your new car will take a beating from drunks, luggage and inconsiderate people.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

If you're making that according to irs then I say keep doing what your doing
But on Uber x at a $1 a mile gas $4.00 a gallon in la with anything other than a prius taking non surge rides minimum rides you're making$0 

Think about it if you were making money iRS would be the first in line to take money from you for taxes so if you don't owe any self e employment tax 

Where's the money you speak of making


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

croatbob said:


> You don't have to answer but how well is fairly well? Hrs driven for how much profit? I live close to south beach Miami Florida which is always busy so I'm assuming this would be a good region? Like nyc or any other city that does not sleep. Main reason I want to get into uber is I need to buy a newer car and if I uber I can claim it and running costs on tax effectively giving me a "free car" plus some pocket money for my troubles


People will take issue with this, but
I make 20-35 dollars an hour depending on whether the Giants are in town, whether there is a convention, and several other factors. Lately, it's been closer to 20 per hour (market flooded with drivers in San Fran) after expenses, but I have been in the driver for hire game before uber existed so I know what I'm doing.
Personally, I would not buy a car just to use for uber unless you have some other motive. You seem like a well thought out person. Crunch the numbers using an estimation that accounts for a low wage just to be safe and see if that works for you.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Lyft in Miami just had rate cuts to cheaper than Uber. They are trying to gain customers because people were complaining it could be an entire day without a ping.


----------



## croatbob (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah no one even mentions lyft in Miami. It's all uber. Lyft can't even give away free rides


----------



## croatbob (Jun 13, 2015)

I wasn't planning on buying a new car just for uber. I need a car anyways as I've move further west from Miami beach and need wheels. In south beach you didn't need a car. These numbers still sour of uber select??


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

croatbob said:


> I wasn't planning on buying a new car just for uber. I need a car anyways as I've move further west from Miami beach and need wheels. In south beach you didn't need a car. These numbers still sour of uber select??


Nope, all uberx, but I pretty much only drive during surge. I think our rates in the SF bay are higher than miamis though


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

croatbob said:


> I wasn't planning on buying a new car just for uber. I need a car anyways as I've move further west from Miami beach and need wheels. In south beach you didn't need a car. These numbers still sour of uber select??


You can pay a moderate ($330/mo) car payment by working three weekend nights per month in San Diego. Maybe two, but count on 3 occasionally. Maybe 4. Depends on demand, and some luck.

You have to work the drunks downtown, and the drunks in PB, but you could pay for a car by working three evenings (10 to 24 hours depending on the cosmic dice.) in my town. That is providing you start watching surges on your app right now. Record what part of town surges, and when.

Do this while driving the local hotspots provided by your local Uber website. There are videos of what parts of your town are working at what times. The time-lapse videos help.


----------



## croatbob (Jun 13, 2015)

How do you check on the app when it is surge times? What generally are the most profitable times to drive? Is uber select more profitable than uber x??


----------



## ubernobechic (Jun 15, 2015)

I live in Miami Beach (surfside) and driver uber Fri Sat and Sun for about 3-4 hours a night up down and around the beach. Occasionally, I get a few rides that want to go to Brickell. I've done the math and I average $14/$15 an hour after expenses (gas). I don't think it's a bad deal at all. I have had lots of people tip me a few dollars here and there. I find that the people that don't tip are the party people. 
Being able to control when and where you work is the beauty of it for me. Good Luck!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

croatbob said:


> How do you check on the app when it is surge times? What generally are the most profitable times to drive? Is uber select more profitable than uber x??


Start by using the local Uber web page.
Watch the app while you drive.
Review the hot spots from your local Uber web page before you start your drive.

You do have to put some work into making any money off Uber.
Use your own method to look at the market space.

It is a service on demand model. You need to put yourself in the spot where the service is needed at the time the demand is highest. Building a historic hot spot data base while driving the local places is important. You have to be in a high demand area before it goes hot.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

croatbob said:


> newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


POST # 1 /croatbob :
POST # 2 /Like...are you my uber?:
POST # 3 /America :
POST # 6 /joe flood :
POST#21 /ubernobechic: Ahoy & Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark Overnight in Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

UPNF was set up as a Searchable Data-
base with, now, 317,000 Posts & Replies
from 17,500+ Members on 5 Continents
over the Last 435 Days. The Fact$ that
You need to $ucceed are IN HERE!

As NUberers it is Advisable to Form
Working Communicative Relationships
with Notables and Well-Known Mem-
bers. To expedite that Process, click
on the THREE Hyperlinks in the
Stated Order:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/303158
https://uberpeople.net/posts/270472
https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

The information within is Disturbingly
Candid & 180° Counter to that MisRepre-
sented by #[F]Uber. Surely, You'll have
Questions that Demand Answers.

You KNOW where to find Me!
Mentoring Bison Endures.

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆IMPORTANT UPDATE☆ ☆ ☆ 
In the last 10 days the Message Count 
has increased to 332,000 and Member-
ship to 18,600 ! God Bless our Members.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Start by using the local Uber web page.
> Watch the app while you drive.
> Review the hot spots from your local Uber web page before you start your drive.
> 
> ...


 what is this "local uber webpage" that you speak of that shows you the "hotspots" never heard of it


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I blame Ronald Reagan, democrats and republicans for our jobs economy disaster.

Why? There is no jobs.

Why? Ronald Reagan started the chase against the manufacturers.

Before people could work in factory, office or service.

Now the only jobs offered are services.

Drivers are servants and abused by master Uber.

The government knows there is no jobs.
And they know that Uber is breaking all the rules.

Which rules?
1) Transportation: Uber doesn't comply with D.O.T rules and interstate commerce rules.

2) Insurance:
a) Not properly insured as a transportation company.
b) Illegally collect insurance premiums from drivers without being an Insurance carrier or Insurance Company.

3) License: Not properly licensed locally, State or country as a transportation company.

4) Employer: Uber does not want to be labeled as an employer, voiding employees liabilities: Unemployment insurance and workers compensation.

Even though Uber pays drivers directly on pay per trip basis.. They claim they are not driver's employers. But they assigned drivers to pick up customers, collect money and insurance premium per ride.
Uber ask drivers to offer customers with water and candies from their own pocket.

Drivers are not employees but cheap servants.

Stop driving for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

croatbob said:


> newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


Most drivers simply do not understand their expenses. They think driving around is only costing them gas money. They do not fully grasp just how much it truly costs to operate a motor vehicle. There is alot of debate on this forum about just how much these costs are and they do vary depending on they type of car you have, how old it is, your driving habits etc etc. A good ballpark figure is $0.50 - $0.60 per mile for EACH mile your drive whether you have a passenger or not.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

croatbob said:


> You don't have to answer but how well is fairly well? Hrs driven for how much profit? I live close to south beach Miami Florida which is always busy so I'm assuming this would be a good region? Like nyc or any other city that does not sleep. Main reason I want to get into uber is I need to buy a newer car and if I uber I can claim it and running costs on tax effectively giving me a "free car" plus some pocket money for my troubles


I would suggest consider a used car right after the lease. These are 2-3 years old and has about 25k mile, it would be a best choice for you if you like to haul people for Uber.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, also, I would suggest to ck with your insurance company if you may have a problem driving for Uber.

Licensed Insurance professional knows more details.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> what is this "local uber webpage" that you speak of that shows you the "hotspots" never heard of it


This is the San Diego Uber page:
http://www.driveubersd.com/
Do a search for your local Uber page. It has important local information.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Regardless of what you read here, it sounds like you're curious to try it. Just give yourself a GOAL. I'd say 3 months. Then look at your numbers (mileage spent, gas spent, cash flow earned, tickets, court, etc). Then compare it to the abnormal experiences while driving.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

I've never hit a surge and am making average $17 per hour.. Minus gas, for the week I'm usually up $350.. Factor in depreciation and maintinence I'm pocketing maybe $250 a week.

But I drive MAYBE five hours a day. So.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberJace said:


> I've never hit a surge and am making average $17 per hour.. Minus gas, for the week I'm usually up $350.. Factor in depreciation and maintinence I'm pocketing maybe $250 a week.
> 
> But I drive MAYBE five hours a day. So.


How many miles total do you drive?


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

For example, this is my last weekends numbers: (Fri/Sat/Sun)

I drove for 16 Hours, only one of which uber considers "Busy"

My total miles for all of the weekends trips -- 133 ish


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

So that 16 hours x $17/h = $272 I'm hoping you are counting that as net fares and not prior to Uber cut.

Standard deduction for gas/depreciation/etc. Is .575 x 133 = $76.48

$272 - $76.48 = $195.52

Problem I see with it is you would have to driving select to get the $272 net with 133 miles at $1.05/mile and a $1.50 base fare. I can't even get that at $4 base and $1.80/mile. If you are driving X then you are lying to yourself and everyone else. If you are driving select your depreciation as miles go up will be even higher than the national average.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe I cant do math correctly. All I know, driving 16 hours this weekend, I made it out with $281 after Uber's cut.

Edit -- Subtract the $85 in gas and I'm sitting just under $200

But when your car / insurance was paid for by daddy, you've got to be able to take advantage


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Even Uber select wouldn't be enough gross fares to get there on 133 miles.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe Im undercutting my miles and need to look again. Who knows -- All I know, so far uber = $$ for me.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberJace said:


> Maybe I cant do math correctly. All I know, driving 16 hours this weekend, I made it out with $281 after Uber's cut.
> 
> Edit -- Subtract the $85 in gas and I'm sitting just under $200
> 
> But when your car / insurance was paid for by daddy, you've got to be able to take advantage


I'm not saying not to drive for Uber, I drive too but I am honest with myself about it. I wish I had someone to pay my bills besides my wife and myself lol.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Alas, we can't be all as blessed as myself, and I understand that -- but do not take it for granted. Therefore, I try to take advantage of every opportunity that presents itself to me.

So I re-added my miles, and it looks like I missed a page on my statement

200.53 is the exact number for June 12,13,14

If that makes a little more sense.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberJace said:


> Alas, we can't be all as blessed as myself, and I understand that -- but do not take it for granted. Therefore, I try to take advantage of every opportunity that presents itself to me.
> 
> So I re-added my miles, and it looks like I missed a page on my statement
> 
> ...


The statement only shows miles with passengers not miles going to them or just general dead miles but yes it does make more sense.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to start keeping better records of my dead miles -- Just starting uber a week ago, I still have much to learn I'm sure.

Do you keep track of your dead miles?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I use triplog it starts and stops automatically and I differentiate between business and personal. You can have it set to work in several different ways, I have it set to become active when it is hooked to my cars Bluetooth and over 5mph since my truck doesn't have it BT.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Cool, thank you for the advice. I'll look into it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

croatbob said:


> newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


We get paid, but often the amount we receive is misleading, esp to new drivers.
For example, Uber may say we will make $20/hr.. however that is gross fares (before Uber's cut, operational costs, and taxes)...
Whereas, at a normal job, earning $20/hr, you make $20/hr minus taxes, etc.

*For this reason, they are not comparing apples to apples.*

For *UberX* drivers, that $20/hr looks like this after Uber's cut and operational costs:
*$20/hr (gross fares)*
- Uber's cut & SRFs (~25%)
- basic operational costs (25-40%)
(NOTE: operational costs include: gas, cleaning, maint, data plans, and vehicle depreciation)
==============================
*$7-10/hr *(UberX pay = 35-50% of gross fares)

Again, this is BEFORE taxes, etc are even applied - thus allowing us to compare apples to apples when comparing to normal job pay rates.

*Therefore UberX is essentially minimum wage (or lower) and the profit margin varies a little depending on how low you can keep your operational costs down.*

NOTES:
(1) $20/hr is fairly common for UberX gross fares around the nation, however obviously that may vary depending on the locale (rates, customer base, events, etc). Therefore UberX pay can fluctuate considerably if gross fares and mileage driven vary considerably.
(2) An UberX driver (an independent contractor) may save money at the end of the year due to tax deductions; however that amount varies greatly and depends on each case and circumstance.


----------



## afeezy (Sep 2, 2014)

croatbob said:


> How do you check on the app when it is surge times? What generally are the most profitable times to drive? Is uber select more profitable than uber x??


I drive in Atlanta. The best way to check for surge pricing would be to download the pax app and check that way so you don't accidentally get hit while checking with your Uber app. In my opinion the best time to drive is all day Monday(4am-1am) but definitely avoid any rush hour traffic if any. Tue-Thur is 2 shifts(6am-11am and 5pm-12am) Friday (6am-11am and 4pm-3am) Saturday airport runs(6am-11am) Saturday & Sunday special events (as required)
Here's the thing about select and plus. Both classes of these vehicles more then likely require higher maintenence, insurance, gas, etc. costs and fees. Therefore they have a higher cost to ride. Yeah the driver will make more, but the profits are eaten up by the higher cost of owning that car. Not to mention most people realize that X, select and plus all have the same number of seats. So why pay the extra amount? The volume is with the X class and that number will continue to rise. In the end Uber still sucks! CHECK OUT MY OTHER POSTS TO GET MORE INSIGHT.


----------



## Khalvo (Dec 14, 2014)

The problem is that Uber don't understand what the majority of the public want; to get where they want to go for a reasonable price.

All the Surge, variable pricing and being cheapest isn't what the public are after really.

I'd rather pay a small premium for a premium service. Think about it.....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

croatbob said:


> newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


Why are there so many pawn shops? Why are there so many bankruptcies? Why do payday loans still exist? Why are so many people up to their eyeballs in debt? Really, why do people pay 12% compounding interest on a $30 shirt? How are people still scammed by those Nigerian scam artists? Why am I blowing my money on a ****ing degree that likely will not pay for itself? We make poor, irrational choices.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

croatbob said:


> yeah sounds a bit off putting. i need a new car anyways and was considering uber and LLC just so i can offset the costs, maintence and gas but in dont feel like driving people around for free


Don't uber in a new car! Are you considering uber black?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

croatbob said:


> newbie here. after searching these forums and thinking about driving for uber, most drivers claim they are barely breaking even or even losing money. why are there so many uber driver out there then if your not getting paid. makes no sense to a new onlooker. i didnt thibk the money would be great but i didnt think it would be running at zero to little financial gain??


You have to take an entirely different approach to this. You need a low valued car that is low maintenance and operates at half the cost of the standard mile deduction rate. My market accepts almost any cars. I drive 2012 kia forte base model. Has manual locks and manual roll up windows, believe it or not. Track your dead miles and think smart. When you start up, you need to experiment with different strategies to see what works best with your area and always evolve. Under Uber's school of thought, I make between $22 to $30 an hour, but my operating costs and the amount uber deducts it's always 2/3rds of that. Highway mileage is better than city mileage. Try to drive with a light foot, don't speed, and don't store too much junk in your car.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> The statement only shows miles with passengers not miles going to them or just general dead miles...


Exactly.
The *average* driver, in reality, drive at least 2 miles total to get paid for one mile.
Figure THAT into your earnings per mile and you will understand why **most* drivers are, in reality, actually only at around break-even*.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberJace said:


> Looks like I'm going to start keeping better records of my dead miles -- Just starting uber a week ago, I still have much to learn I'm sure. Do you keep track of your dead miles?


That would be smart.
Tracking dead miles is easier than you might think:
Set your trip meter to zero when you head out on a 'shift'.
When you finish your shift and are back at home, compare the shift's mileage to the miles Uber paid you for.
*You'll be amazed at how few miles you were paid for vs the total miles you put on your car.*

$ per hour is meaningless.
You don't deposit $ per hour in the bank.
All that really matters is actual $ left after considering ALL expenses.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> This is the San Diego Uber page:
> http://www.driveubersd.com/
> Do a search for your local Uber page. It has important local information.


POST # 29/RockinEZ: Did you watch
the YouTube ? VERY PROMINENT USE
of the NOW discontinued Towncars!

#BOOOOOOOOO T.K. Whatapr••ck!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberJace said:


> Alas, we can't be all as blessed as myself, and I understand that -- but do not take it for granted. Therefore, I try to take advantage of every opportunity that presents itself to me.
> 
> So I re-added my miles, and it looks like I missed a page on my statement
> 
> ...


POST # 39/UberJace : I am STILL having
Problems with "Your" Math.
You've moved miles from 133 to 200.53.
These MUST be the Paid Miles based
upon Your 3 Day gasoline usage of "$85".

At $2.75/gal. (midpt. for Tempe 87 Octane)
then $85 is 31 gallons....for 200.53 Miles ?
That's 6.5 mpg! Likely, You're NOT count-
ing the 2-3 "Dead"Miles for every Paid 1.
This would translate to 19.5 - 26 mpg, 
more REALISTIC mileage...unless You're
Driving a HUMVEE.

To make limepro's point AGAIN, you
are being Dishonest....to Us and Yourself.
Even with the 20mpg estimate, its 600
Total Miles for the 3 Days, so at $.575/mi.
Your $285 MINUS $163.88 becomes a
humbling $121.12 ÷ 16 hrs. = $7.51/hr.

Daddy's gonna be PISSED!

Mentoring Bison Delivers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> I use triplog it starts and stops automatically and I differentiate between business and personal. You can have it set to work in several different ways, I have it set to become active when it is hooked to my cars Bluetooth and over 5mph since my truck doesn't have it BT.


POST # 42 /limepro: I've had my $0.02
worth with UberJace,
now it's Your Turn. Don't get me Wrong. 
I like Your Posts: Content, Presentation
and Tone. I am HOWEVER very uncom-
fortable with some "Statistics" that have
been "Presented as Facts" by You.

Your Avatar Surround states "Miami" as
Location and "Uber X" as Platform. I have
seen Multiple Screenshots of Your Rides:
starting points, routes, etc. Except for Key
Biscayne, you are squarely in the Greater
Miami "Market" start to finish.

Why do persist in Presenting the FL.
Keys Rates as what applies to ALL of
Your Rides ? If You've hacked the System
to Your Major Benefit (getting Keys Rates
for Miami Rides) then Good4You. If not,
then You're being less-than-Honest.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 42 /limepro: I've had my $0.02
> worth with UberJace,
> now it's Your Turn. Don't get me Wrong.
> I like Your Posts: Content, Presentation
> ...


There are multiple parts of the state that are higher rates than Miami,some just on the outskirts of Miami, just gotta research and know all zones.

And where I drive in South Florida is up to me, my rates are just that MY rates. There is only a Miami section and yet FLL and WPB are included so are you going to exclude other parts of SFL?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

limepro said:


> There are multiple parts of the state that are higher rates than Miami,some just on the outskirts of Miami, just gotta research and know all zones.
> 
> And where I drive in South Florida is up to me, my rates are just that MY rates. There is only a Miami section and yet FLL and WPB are included so are you going to exclude other parts of SFL?


POST # 55/limepro: SIR! I have been
Visiting Florida since
before You we're Born, 1966. Let's NOT
attempt Baffling the Membership with
Bulls••t. The CLOSEST "higher paying"
area of SoFlo (Naples) is a 4hr./270 mi.
Roundtrip from Your Residence. Uh-uh.

I can buy the Busine$$e$ $old, the RN,
the School/BSN, the Beautiful Cuban 
Esposa & Offspring, the Service-to-U.S.A.(Thanks!) and Most of the Rest.....but to
S T R E T C H what is REALLY $1.00/
.16/ .95/ $4...that IS Raising Doubts....kinda
like Brian Williams did..... it's just sad.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 55/limepro: SIR! I have been
> Visiting Florida since
> before You we're Born, 1966. Let's NOT
> attempt Baffling the Membership with
> ...


It is close enough to the city of Miami that I spent $52 in gas total and that includes driving my wife around today doing some shopping. Learn the cut offs for areas, or better yet follow the surge paths and it will show you how areas are broken up. I'll give you a hint, find out what areas are lumped into the key largo surge area because it is much more than just key largo...MUCH MORE.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

And Tampa isn't even 4 hours from my residence, Naples is about half way just on the other side of alligator alley. I go to Tampa regularly it is 3.5 hours.


----------

